# Schwinn Majestic double diamond carcass



## Classicriders (Nov 4, 2022)

What you see is what you get.  Frame and forks are straight, slight dent on under tank bar.  Seat was recovered at some point long ago.  Bars are straight but crusty, has the holes for horn button wiring.  Correct Schwinn drop stand included.


----------



## Rdoghouse (Nov 4, 2022)

$225


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 4, 2022)

Good starter. ND


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 4, 2022)

350


----------



## OC54 (Nov 5, 2022)

400.


----------



## Classicriders (Nov 5, 2022)

Thanks. ND


----------

